# anyone wanna inshore fish mobile bay friday or saturday



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

i got a little whaler, all u need is rods 2 bags of gulp shrimp 5 bucks to split gas


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't this weekend, but in the future definitely. I live in Mobile.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Can't this weekend, but in the future definitely. I live in Mobile.


 
ight do u go to south.


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 13 ft whaler, can you post a picture of your fishing set up? thanks


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr. Bostin said:


> ight do u go to south.


Yes I do.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

PM Sent


----------

